# First 2012 Giant TCR Advanced SL in Northern NJ...



## BikeArmsRace

Westwood Cycle (Westwood, NJ) just got tjheir first shipment of TCRs. This 2012 Giant TCR Advanced SL2 was built up first. Thought I'd post a picture...










This M/L frame weighs 14.8 lbs., with no pedals.


----------



## Stoneman

Sweet bike! Let us know how it rides.


----------



## mopartodd

Nice! What was the MSRP?


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Stoneman said:


> Sweet bike! Let us know how it rides.


Sorry, this one's not mine. I'm still waiting on mine this Dec/Jan. I've got a TCR Advanced SL Rabo frame coming with a Di2 group waiting to go on. Zipp 303 Carbon Clinchers haven't arrived yet, either.

I just saw a Med TCR Advanced SL1 at the shop they were finishing building. Those Giant wheelsets are pretty nice!



mopartodd said:


> Nice! What was the MSRP?


$6,650 is retail.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Very nice. Any TCR Advanced 0's come in?


----------



## Ventruck

Very clean. Even beyond the color scheme, the bike has a very simple shape to it.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM

My only arguement to this component set are the wheelset.
I mean your spending a Sub $6.5k on a bike, or I guess that's how they keep a low price tag? Hence i would of expected a better wheelset build for this bike build


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Great value for money rig, it's not the top of the line model and you can't really complain about a decent quality sub-1400g wheelset for that price!
Most serious riders will end up buying Zipps or something and keeping the P-SLR1s for training.


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Sven_Nijs said:


> Great value for money rig, it's not the top of the line model and you can't really complain about a decent quality sub-1400g wheelset for that price!
> Most serious riders will end up buying Zipps or something and keeping the P-SLR1s for training.


:thumbsup:

I've seen some really inexpensive Mavics that weighs 300g more that probably cost the same! Also, many of the OE Mavics are actually assembled in Asia anyway (saves on shipping to the bicycle factory).

If you see those Giant wheels in person, they are really nice. You can see the DT influences in the hubs (already in the internals).


----------



## pitbullandroadbike

Very nice!! I always overlooked Giants in the past until I got my TCR earlier this year and now they are always on my radar.


----------



## BikeArmsRace

SL1 (Med) also is full Dura Ace


----------



## IJZ

What is the weight on the medium frame with Dura Ace?


----------



## BikeArmsRace

IJZ said:


> What is the weight on the medium frame with Dura Ace?


14.8 lbs, uncut seatpost, no pedals.

I just got word a TCR Advanced SL0 has arrived. It will be built up shortly and I'll post a picture when it is completed.


----------



## teoteoteo

For those interested the Defy Advanced 0's have been in states for over a month, closer to two so they can be had if your hunting. Basically, Giant Air freighted a small batch in and spread them out to dealers. 

I've been on the Ultegra Electronic for about 3 weeks, so far working well but shifters do rattle. Part of the issue is the shifting, drivetrain and freehub on my rig are so quiet that perhaps the noise from the shifter seems worse than it is. 

Echo the thoughts on the giant wheels, well made, ride nice.


----------



## red elvis

now you get me thinking about getting a 2012 frameset. thank you for posting the pictures.


----------



## red elvis

Carbon_NiHM said:


> My only arguement to this component set are the wheelset.
> I mean you're spending a Sub $6.5k on a bike, or I guess that's how they keep a low price tag? Hence i would of expected a better wheelset build for this bike build


your comment is like reading a review on any high-end bike. i dont mind having those wheelset for that price. i can always upgrade them in the future.


----------



## PINTET

Any pics for the non ISP version of the SL?


----------



## PINTET

The none ISP advance SL is heavy compared to what they said about the ISP version.


----------



## PINTET

Got mine today. 








but this frame is a porky (frame, ridesense & seatcollar)








huge head tube









Looking forward to finish the build need that FSA BB-CF86.


----------



## black cross

*This is on the way*

Pulled the trigger on this bike yesterday, can't wait for it to arrive. Will post photos when it gets here. Only thing to change is going to go FSA on bars and stem, and Zipp 404's.


----------



## Sasquatch

beatiful bike! Love the rabo scheme used in tdF!


----------



## defy_adv_3

Nice!!!


----------



## PINTET

I got mine built up but still need a black bartape though.


----------



## adjtogo

Giant has recalled the 2012 Defy and Avail series bikes for defective forks, which has been cracking. If your LBS has not contacted you, then you should contact them. If you are currently riding one, they said to stop riding immediately to avoid injury. New forks are being produced and no timeframe has been given for delivery.

How do I know this? I ordered a brand new 2012 Defy Advanced 1 a few weeks ago. It came in last week. The same day it arrived to the LBS, Giant issued an email bulletin to all LBS owners notifying them of the problem. All LBS owners are supposed to contact all Defy and Avail owners to let them know. I could not take delivery of the bike as ordered by Giant. I have to wait until the new fork comes in whenever that may be, or I can get a 2012 TCR Advanced 1 in place of it. I ordered the Advanced 1 because it has a more relaxed geometry.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Is that a worldwide recall and for all Defy models i.e. Defy alloy, Defy Composite & Defy Advanced or just the Advanced?
Was about to go shopping for a Defy for my wife....


----------



## adjtogo

I don't know about the composite or alloy models, but I can speak for the Defy Advanced model, as that is what I ordered. The bike is still sitting there in the box, unopened, until the new fork replacement arrives, which could be 4-6 weeks away. I'm kind of in a "holding pattern" until it arrives or until I choose another bike from Giant.


----------



## Italianrider76

Pintet.......looks absolutely killer.


----------



## black cross

Visited with my LBS, looks like the 2012's won't be here until March, probably a fork issue.


----------



## PINTET

Finally its complete and ready for the maiden ride.


----------



## thatdrewguy

wow Pintet that's a beautiful bike...if I didn't see the handlebars (or the tires) I would have thought it was a hard tail mountain bike.


----------



## BikeArmsRace

I just got confirmation that my TCR Advanced SL Rabobank frame should arrive tomorrow! :biggrin5:

I've already got my Dura Ace Di2 parts off my 2010 TCR Advanced SL Rabo frame, but I'll need to get a new harness, a new stem (for the new 1-1/4" Overdrive 2 headtube). New Zipp 101s (Beyond Black finish) I've already gotten for this ride.

If it's anything like my old TCR, should be a killer ride!

For the time being, my newly finished S-Works Venge Project Black will have to suffice...


----------



## ejprez

The non ISP advanced sl weighs 1019 grams, what does the ISP sl weigh or the the regular advanced? I know Giants claimed weights, so what is the rear world weight? More so what is the weight difference between the non ISP advanced sl and the advanced? Just curious cause debating between the 2.


----------



## steve90068

PINTET said:


> Finally its complete and ready for the maiden ride.


this is stunning. what wheels are those?


----------



## PINTET

steve90068 said:


> this is stunning. what wheels are those?


steve90068 - Those are just 50mm carbon clinchers from e-bay nothing fancy.


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Frameset pics...










Bare frame, uncut seatpost, 1078g
Uncut fork, 351.2g

This is a Med frame.

Now the wait...for a 12cm stem...and Di2 harness.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Nice.....


----------



## BikeArmsRace

PINTET said:


> Finally its complete and ready for the maiden ride.


What kind of stem did you use?

Giant is out of 12cm carbon stems (the square ones) until Week 6 of 2012. They have alloy 12cm stems available next week, which I'll probably use temporarily. Damn...it sucks not have any choices of stems like typical 1 1/8" steerers.


----------



## PINTET

BikeArmsRace said:


> What kind of stem did you use?
> 
> Giant is out of 12cm carbon stems (the square ones) until Week 6 of 2012. They have alloy 12cm stems available next week, which I'll probably use temporarily. Damn...it sucks not have any choices of stems like typical 1 1/8" steerers.


I am using the Syntace F119 stemwhich you can find a number of stores online. There is also ritchey where you can order thru a UK tandem store an alternative of going thru Canyon. lastly there you have the FSA carbon stem which just came out a month ago. I hope that helps.


----------



## lockwood1

way freaking coooooooooooooooool:mad2:


----------



## BikeArmsRace

PINTET said:


> I am using the Syntace F119 stemwhich you can find a number of stores online. There is also ritchey where you can order thru a UK tandem store an alternative of going thru Canyon. lastly there you have the FSA carbon stem which just came out a month ago. I hope that helps.


Syntace F119 ordered! A little harder to find in the US, but have one coming this week. Titanium bolts for the stem ordered, too. The FSA K-Light isn't as nice looking as the Syntace and way more money.

Hawk Racing BB ordered and coming this week as well. All I have left is the Di2 harness to order from Giant and I'm ready to start!


----------



## Boralb

BikeArmsRace said:


> Westwood Cycle (Westwood, NJ) just got tjheir first shipment of TCRs. This 2012 Giant TCR Advanced SL2 was built up first. Thought I'd post a picture...
> This M/L frame weighs 14.8 lbs., with no pedals.


I plan to buy this sl2 version also, but from the photo Giant logos are seen as orange
Were they red actually?

And have you scaled the isp adapter separately?


----------



## robertg

They are definitely Red logos, as I have seen this bike in person (and I know the OP personally).


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Boralb said:


> I plan to buy this sl2 version also, but from the photo Giant logos are seen as orange
> Were they red actually?
> 
> And have you scaled the isp adapter separately?


The required ISP clamp is 150g. The clamp is already aluminum and the hardware titanium.

Now I'm wondering the weight difference if a TCR Adv SL with adjustable vector seatpost is vs. the ISP...


----------



## Boralb

Thanks for the info. Unfortunately again, the real weights are much more than the declared numbers from Giant.


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Removing the Giant RideSense sensor and screw also reduces by 16.9g.


----------



## jliske

*New Giant Owner!*

Hey guys, just bought my first Giant. Picked this SL3 up on ebay for $1700. Seems to be in pretty good shape. What kind of mods should I do to a stock 2011 SL3, in order of priority? Any weak points or issues you all have come across? 

I am looking for a good computer setup too so if you have anything you have been happy running please share, much appreciated!


----------



## TM-17

Im curious, I have never ridden Giant. My Cannondale Dealer also sell Giant and never look at them until recently. How does the TCR ride with the ISP compared to the Non-ISP and the Defy? I saw someones post yesterday or a link on the Giant website where Rabobank is using the Defy on the classic.


----------



## Italianrider76

Jlsike.....nice ride but that's a 2010 model.


----------



## NJBiker72

Hilltop Bicycles opened in Summit recently and carries Giant. First good Giant dealer around here in a little while.


----------



## mridan

BikeArmsRace said:


> Westwood Cycle (Westwood, NJ) just got tjheir first shipment of TCRs. This 2012 Giant TCR Advanced SL2 was built up first. Thought I'd post a picture...
> 
> 
> This M/L frame weighs 14.8 lbs., with no pedals.


BikeArmsRace I have a 2012 advanced sl3 (med) on order. Can you post any pics of an sl3? I won't have mine for another 4-5 weeks.


----------



## LouisLu

Pls help me about this model Giant, Giant TCR Advanced SL ISP 2011? LTD? With Campgnolo component and custom paint square the same frame. I've tried looking on google but did not have any information or photos about it!
Sorry my English is little!


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Those photos are HUGE!!


----------



## LouisLu

Sven_Nijs said:


> Those photos are HUGE!!


Thank, those photos has been edited.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Maybe a special build based on the ISP frameset similar to those available here?
Giant TCR Adv SL ISP-Super Record

I think the factory produced bikes all come with Shimano groupsets.


----------



## Italianrider76

Yeah it's definitely a 2009-2011 frame. Don't remember the ISP frameset ever coming in that colour scheme but it could well be a limited edition model. Send Giant an email.


----------



## icsloppl

You either have an extremely rare and high-end model or a very impressive fake. I personally believe it's the latter. The markings, particularly on the Campy parts, are not exactly correct, and Campy is quite stringent about that sort of thing.


----------



## elanzarotta

nice lookin bike


----------

